# Prosnips aviation snips



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can anyone help me identify which is the real prosnips?

http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-ProSnip...12-0013634?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1192489310&sr=8-4


http://www.tools-plus.com/prosnips-2073211.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HB35AY...e=380333&creativeASIN=B000HB35AY&linkCode=asn

they are all different, i dont know if anyone had them back when prosnips actually made them. If someone did please identify which is most similar.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:huh: :confused1: :huh: :confused1: 

I have to admit...ya got me. I have NO idea what you're asking.

They are all prosnips, but different cuts.


EDIT: You mean brand??? Which of those 3 are most similar to Prosnip BRAND cutters?

I guess whichever one is the cut you need. Or get all 3...they'll all be useful at some point.


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

yes i meant brand sorry lol. Prosnips apparently was bought out by irwin, and i was wondering where i could a pair most similar to the ones prosnip made. Im not sure if irwins are prosnips or just have the name.


----------

